# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού >  Επιμήκυνση πλοίων [Ships Lengthening]

## despo

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 140159Στην Ελευσίνα πριν την επιμήκυνσή του.

----------


## Doc

Υπαρχει καποιος γενικος κανονας για το πως γινεται το κοψιμο σε ενα βαπορτι προς επιμηκυνση; Σε αυτο για παραδειγμα σε ποιο σημειο κοπηκε; Και πως;

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Υπαρχει καποιος γενικος κανονας για το πως γινεται το κοψιμο σε ενα βαπορτι προς επιμηκυνση; Σε αυτο για παραδειγμα σε ποιο σημειο κοπηκε; Και πως;


Αν μπορούσαμε να τον πούμε γενικό κανόνα, ένα πλοίο συνήθως κόβεται σε κάποιο σημείο του παράλληλου τμήματός του και τις περισσότερες φορές κοντά στη μεσαία κάθετο. Δεν θα συναντήσουμε ποτέ τομή στο παράλληλο τμήμα, αλλά στο σημείο που βρίσκεται για παράδειγμα το μηχανοστάσιο. Σε γενικές γραμμές γίνεται προσπάθεια να βρεθεί η "χρυσή τομή" για την πιο ανώδυνη λύση. Στο Aqua Jewel η τομή έγινε ακριβώς στο μέσον και προστέθηκε ένα επιπλέον κομμάτι μήκους 12 μέτρων και βάρους 300 τόνων. Η τομή γίνεται κατά το εγκάρσιο.

----------


## Doc

> Αν μπορούσαμε να τον πούμε γενικό κανόνα, ένα πλοίο συνήθως κόβεται σε κάποιο σημείο του παράλληλου τμήματός του και τις περισσότερες φορές κοντά στη μεσαία κάθετο. *Δεν θα συναντήσουμε ποτέ τομή στο παράλληλο τμήμα*, αλλά στο σημείο που βρίσκεται για παράδειγμα το μηχανοστάσιο. Σε γενικές γραμμές γίνεται προσπάθεια να βρεθεί η "χρυσή τομή" για την πιο ανώδυνη λύση. Στο Aqua Jewel η τομή έγινε ακριβώς στο μέσον και προστέθηκε ένα επιπλέον κομμάτι μήκους 12 μέτρων και βάρους 300 τόνων. Η τομή γίνεται κατά το εγκάρσιο.


Ευχαριστω...Γενικως με καλυψες αλλα τις εννοεις "Δεν θα συναντήσουμε ποτέ τομή στο παράλληλο τμήμα";

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Ευχαριστω...Γενικως με καλυψες αλλα τις εννοεις "Δεν θα συναντήσουμε ποτέ τομή στο παράλληλο τμήμα";


Σ' ευχαριστώ για την επισήμανση. Εγώ το εξέφρασα δυσνόητα θέλοντας να πω: ναι μεν η τομή συνηθίζεται να πραγματοποιείται στο παράλληλο τμήμα του πλοίου, όμως δεν θα συναντήσουμε τομές σε σημεία "ευπαθών" περιοχών (μηχανοστάσιο, κ.α.) ακόμα κι αν βρίσκονται στο παράλληλο τμήμα.

----------


## Aquaman

Παντως 12 μετρα επιμηκυνση,πρεπει να ειναι η μικροτερη που εχω ακουσει ποτε.Συνηθως διαβαζα για επιμηκυνσεις ειτε 30 μετρων οπως στα Νταλιανα-Μιλενα ειτε 50-60 μετρων οπως στα Κρητη Ι-ΙΙ και σε κρουαζιεροπλοια.

----------


## proussos

> Παντως 12 μετρα επιμηκυνση,πρεπει να ειναι η μικροτερη που εχω ακουσει ποτε.Συνηθως διαβαζα για επιμηκυνσεις ειτε 30 μετρων οπως στα Νταλιανα-Μιλενα ειτε 50-60 μετρων οπως στα Κρητη Ι-ΙΙ και σε κρουαζιεροπλοια.


*Πότε και πού έγινε επιμήκυνση στα ΜΙΛΕΝΑ / ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ και στα ΚΡΗΤΗ Ι / ΙΙ ?
Έχεις κάποια επίσημα στοιχεία ?*

----------


## CAPTAIN PICARD

Τα Μιλένα και Νταλιάνα είχαν επιμηκυνθεί κατα 13 μέτρα στην Ιαπωνία το 1980 αλλά δεν γνωρίζω κάτι σχετικό για τα 2 Κρήτη.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

KRITI 1&2 δεν εχουν επιμηκυνθει ποτε τα μιλενα-νταλιανα σωστα οπως και τα Λατω-Ερωτοκριτος.Στα κρητη 1&2 ειχαν εξομαλυνει τα <μαγουλα> το 1986 μετα απο ζημια που εγινε

----------


## Apostolos

Παρακαλώ να συνεχίσουμε την ενδιαφέρουσα κουβέντα εδώ για να μην μπερδευουμε τα θέματα μεταξύ τους!

----------


## Express Pigasos

και το Aqua Spirit εχει δεχθει επιμηκυνση κατα 4 μετρα οσο γνωριζω (74->78?)

----------


## Aquaman

Χωρις να ειμαι 100% βεβαιος, νομιζω οτι ειχα διαβασει για επiμηκυνση των Κρητη Ι/ΙΙ στον Εφοπλιστη,αλλα ισως να κανω λαθος.Αν τυχον βρω το τευχος,θα επανελθω!

----------


## pantelis2009

Η επιμήκυνση του ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ ΤΩΝ ΟΥΡΑΝΩΝ στις 05-04-2008 στο ναυπηγείο Μεταξά.

ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ ΤΩΝ ΟΥΡ&#91.jpg

----------

